# tippy..



## there's a hole in my boot (Mar 5, 2013)

that is a sweet campground pic, one of these days i'll have the dollars to get a new tent.... something about the gaping hole in the side of mine that makes it get a severe lack of usage. but on the subject i run floats above and below the coffer and have had decent success.... i still love watching the rookie run and seeing somebody have a big female give them a swim! and i'm staying out of the flossing argument :yikes:


----------



## Michigander84 (Apr 8, 2008)

Lol @ rookie run.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LunkerMan (Jan 4, 2013)

Float fishing is for the legit fisherman. You will hook a fish 99% of the time in the mouth. Bottom bouncing will result is way more foul hooked fish. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## TK81 (Mar 28, 2009)

LunkerMan said:


> Float fishing is for the legit fisherman. You will hook a fish 99% of the time in the mouth. Bottom bouncing will result is way more foul hooked fish.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I wont argue that far more fish are foul hooked by bottom bouncing (more flossers bottom bounce), but I know a guy that runs flies under floats and flosses with the best of them. He gets a better angle when the fish are stacked in a chute or run. Chuck and duck can be done ethically and float fishing can be just a deadly for a flosser, just depends on the angler's intentions.


----------



## yarnballer (Nov 5, 2007)

I pin and I think that's a bold statement. I would say that if your running your bait / jig a few feet off bottom then yes your probably right. But if your running very near bottom ( where the fish is most likely to bite) your bound to foul fish or be rubbing them with you line.... Either way who cares its just fishing sometime you get one in the prop


----------



## TK81 (Mar 28, 2009)

I pin as well, and I have on many occasion run a spinning rod and float. I have not knowingly flossed with a float, but have seen it done a few times. One guy I watched was very adept. All depends on how you rig.


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

I still don't the flossing. With this current drift, running a 5' leader, how can one floss when the line is running parallel with the current? 

Just seems like a bobber is cheating. 

Live from the stand...


----------



## Matt3ddsteel (Jan 10, 2002)

GVDocHoliday said:


> I still don't the flossing. With this current drift, running a 5' leader, how can one floss when the line is running parallel with the current?
> 
> _Just seems like a bobber is cheating. _
> 
> Live from the stand...



*** dude... are you really that dumb? Cheating??? Really? Why.. because people want to fish for legit biters?


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

Matt3ddsteel said:


> *** dude... are you really that dumb? Cheating??? Really? Why.. because people want to fish for legit biters?


I'm completely new to fishing. I just always thought bobbers were for those who can't tell if it's a bite or if it's bouncing off bottom. My only other experience with fishing is a blue gill pond as a kid. This river stuff is new to me. I'm under the impression that since I'm digging a hook out of their mouth that they're bitting that fly.


----------



## LunkerMan (Jan 4, 2013)

Bobbers are for kids. Floats are for big boys. Run a float and a 12-14" leader and get ready to whack some fish!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Jayvelaz1130 (Oct 11, 2012)

LunkerMan said:


> Bobbers are for kids. Floats are for big boys. Run a float and a 12-14" leader and get ready to whack some fish!
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


My next trip to the Big Man will be with some floats, have caught bouncing, but it's tough to get a decent drift if you don't know the water. In certain places.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Float fishing is cheating?? That is news to me. Guess I have been doing it wrong for 15 years. Heck, I run floats for just about everything when the boat is not running. Need to start over...:lol:


----------



## Traylortrout (Apr 17, 2012)

If its in the mouth it's a legit way to fish. Other than that who flipping cares


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Michigander84 (Apr 8, 2008)

GVDocHoliday said:


> I still don't the flossing. With this current drift, running a 5' leader, how can one floss when the line is running parallel with the current?
> 
> Just seems like a bobber is cheating.
> 
> Live from the stand...


Running a float keeps you above the snags not rolling under them. Not so much lead in the drink. All I know is it works for me and those fish hit the bait for sure but I'm sure they get flossed as well. Screw making too much of all this. Do what ya do and enjoy yourself!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## IluvMichigan (Jan 14, 2012)

If using a bobber to catch trout is cheating, all the guides and professional fisherman in Michigan are ALL cheating. I fished today on an unmentionable in the frigid on/off storms we had here in the L.P. and I was the only guy to land a fish, on a bobber!! If you dont float, you better be in a boat!! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

The difference between bottom bouncing, and fishing with a bobber/float is this. When bottom bouncing, your bait swings downstream in an arc toward the side of the river you are stationed at. Floating bait takes it downstream in line with the current, so it passes fish with a very natural motion. Strangely, Steelhead seem to LIKE to hit baits that are swinging toward shore when you bottom bounce. They LOVE to hit baits that are flowing right past them in line with the current. Especially in the bubble line. Nuff said. 
I will add that I, personally, get a bigger thrill out of feeling a bite when bottom bouncing, than seeing my bobber drop. Don't get me wrong, my goal is always to put fish on the end of my line, and bobber fishing rules for that. But feeling the tap, tap, YANK, and slamming that hook home, still gives me shivers after 40 years.


----------



## MuskyDan (Dec 27, 2001)

High muddy water and nobody connected with a bobber but I managed a couple oFf bottom

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

LunkerMan said:


> Bobbers are for kids. Floats are for big boys. Run a float and a 12-14" leader and get ready to whack some fish!
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Well, you're mostly right. This is a float: 










And I'd guess the phrase, "big boy" has been used a few times on said float.


----------



## Jayvelaz1130 (Oct 11, 2012)

Got 'em! Lol nice one casts

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Kisutch (May 26, 2011)

The steelhead must be running in downtown Saugatuck.


----------



## Michigander84 (Apr 8, 2008)

MuskyDan said:


> High muddy water and nobody connected with a bobber but I managed a couple oFf bottom
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Nice! Good to see someone stickin' it to em.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TK81 (Mar 28, 2009)

Michigander84 said:


> Running a float keeps you above the snags not rolling under them. Not so much lead in the drink. All I know is it works for me and those fish hit the bait for sure but I'm sure they get flossed as well. Screw making too much of all this. Do what ya do and enjoy yourself!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_[/QUOTE
> 
> Amen brutha!


----------



## Bloodrunner (Feb 3, 2011)

Bobber fishing is fine if the guys next to you are doing it also. 

But when someome trys bobber fishing in between guys bouncin bottom it screws everything up. The drift is different and the timing is wrong.


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Bloodrunner said:


> Bobber fishing is fine if the guys next to you are doing it also.
> 
> But when someome trys bobber fishing in between guys bouncin bottom it screws everything up. The drift is different and the timing is wrong.


Or visa versa...

Nothing worse then fishing a run with a bunch of guys running floats and a bottom bouncer goes above or below you. Talk about annoying!! I am sure i'll be having that problem in the next couple days.


----------



## Steelman (May 24, 2004)

Fishndude said:


> I will add that I, personally, get a bigger thrill out of feeling a bite when bottom bouncing, than seeing my bobber drop. Don't get me wrong, my goal is always to put fish on the end of my line, and bobber fishing rules for that. But feeling the tap, tap, YANK, and slamming that hook home, still gives me shivers after 40 years.


 
Well said


----------



## jatc (Oct 24, 2008)

Fishndude said:


> The difference between bottom bouncing, and fishing with a bobber/float is this. When bottom bouncing, your bait swings downstream in an arc toward the side of the river you are stationed at. Floating bait takes it downstream in line with the current, so it passes fish with a very natural motion. Strangely, Steelhead seem to LIKE to hit baits that are swinging toward shore when you bottom bounce. They LOVE to hit baits that are flowing right past them in line with the current. Especially in the bubble line. Nuff said.
> I will add that I, personally, get a bigger thrill out of feeling a bite when bottom bouncing, than seeing my bobber drop. Don't get me wrong, my goal is always to put fish on the end of my line, and bobber fishing rules for that. But feeling the tap, tap, YANK, and slamming that hook home, still gives me shivers after 40 years.



This really echos my feelings as well. There are places that the float is really the only presentation that is effective, and I'll go that route when I have to if it is the only option. I MUCH prefer bottom bouncing though. I can do this totally by feel and I don't have to concentrate on a float the whole time. 

I tend to talk a lot and like to watch the world go by so I tend to hear "Hey Dude, where'd your bobber go?" from the guy next to me when instead of paying attention to what I'm doing I'm watching somebody go over the coffer in their boat because they thought 1/4" anchor rope would be "Good enough!". :lol:


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

jatc said:


> This really echos my feelings as well. There are places that the float is really the only presentation that is effective, and I'll go that route when I have to if it is the only option. I MUCH prefer bottom bouncing though. I can do this totally by feel and I don't have to concentrate on a float the whole time.
> 
> I tend to talk a lot and like to watch the world go by so I tend to hear "Hey Dude, where'd your bobber go?" from the guy next to me when instead of paying attention to what I'm doing *I'm watching somebody go over the coffer in their boat because they thought 1/4" anchor rope would be "Good enough!". :lol:*




Hopefully you would have time to get your smart phone out and record this too! I would love to see that happen...as long as no one got hurt of course.


----------



## jatc (Oct 24, 2008)

Hoytman5 said:


> [/COLOR][/B]
> 
> Hopefully you would have time to get your smart phone out and record this too! I would love to see that happen...as long as no one got hurt of course.


I've seen it happen twice over the years but I don't own a smart phone to record such things!

First time was late April at night and the two guys rode it over and walked away with just a few bruises, probably more to their egos than anything.

Second time was kinda scary. Late February during a snowstorm with the temp around 25 and 20+ winds. I was down by the launch and heard yelling and looked over just as the boat went over. Three guys in a small jon boat. The good news was that the boat never flipped so they didn't lose much gear. The bad news was hypothermia set in very, very quickly.

I ran out into the stream to help them pull the boat up to shore and then tried to help them up to their truck. One of the guys was a little older and we pretty much had to carry him up to the truck as he was shaking from the cold. I had a hard time finding their truck keys due to their quickly diminishing motor and comprehension skills, but I finally dug them out of one of the guy's pockets and got the truck started for them and they all stripped down and jumped in. They were OK once they warmed up, but I really don't know what would have happened had I not been fishing that day as the four of us were the only ones out there. I don't think they would have ever been able to get to their keys, let alone get them into the ignition. Bad stuff!


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

Yeah, I guess that wouldn't be funny.... that's not the scenerio I had in mind when I was imagining what that would look like. (The image in my mind would give a new meaning to Chuck and Duck!) Glad you were able to help them.


----------

